# Samsung SIR-S4040R still usable?



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm presently limited to cable but there is a possibility I may be moving to a location where I can get a LOS for sat. I have two old owned Samsung D* dvr's that I am hoping to possibly use for non-HD programming(I would lease an HR21 for HD). Is this practical to even consider or should I just dispose of them? Thanks.

Craig


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Yes, those Samsung Tivo-based DVRs should still work fine, even with the newest 5-LNB dish that you'll get for your HD channels.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks- much appreciated.

Craig


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still using mine with the 5LNB dish and it works just fine.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If I can still use my Sony SAT-T60 with the Slimline, you can certainly use the Samsung.


----------

